# U. S. Cities with the Oddest Names



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

What bizarre names!!


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Azn_chi_boi said:


>


OK THATS FUNNY
LOL


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

*Sweetkisses* said:


> Who comes up with these names?


tHATS EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT IN THE FIRST PLACE, what kind of sick bastard names a city Hell's kitchen, funny though


----------



## cityguy610 (Mar 6, 2005)

How is Oklahoma City a weird name?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Berlin NJ
















Rio Grande NJ


----------



## paisstat (Dec 28, 2004)

**** Island and Tightwad, both in Missouri.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Not exactly cities, but small towns and villages, i am not joking, these are real:
Spasticville:








i also found:
satans kingdom
hell
wankers corner
vulcan


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

Mianus, CT.
The opposite of Uranus, I guess....


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

I find the following cities have odd name.

Redmond.
Oklahoma City.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh My God, Nebraska.


----------



## James704 (Jun 16, 2004)

Weed, California
Republican, North Carolina


----------



## Fiddlerontheruf (Sep 11, 2002)

Tickle-My-Clit, Alaska
Truth or Consequences, NM
Pubic Park, MO
Cumduster, Neb


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Just so ya know, I was joking about Oh My God, Nebraska 

Here's some real ones:
Blueballs, Pennsylvania
Boring, Maryland
Hornytown, North Carolina
Hot Coffee, Mississippi
Intercourse, Pennsylvania
Ding Dong, Texas
Yeehaw Junction, Florida
Okay, Oklahoma


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Hornytown, North Carolina



:lol::lol::lol:. Do they have an orgy going out there all the time :jk:.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 24, 2003)

Lick-my-clit? I dont think thats a real place!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here are some other wierd names I have heard of.

Unalaska, Alaska
Xzyx, California
Turkey, Texas
Normal, Illinois
Michigan City, Indiana


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

:lol: keep em coming!

If only people still gave towns stupid names. Suburbia would be so much mroe interesting.

"I grew up in Horneytown, then settled with my wife and family in cumduster"


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Cairo,IL


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Most of these weird city names come from Native Americans' languages.


----------



## Sounder (Oct 10, 2002)

polako said:


> Most of these weird city names come from Native Americans' languages.


...or totally butchered European or American interpretations of American Aboriginal words.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

City of Industry, CA


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

Pocatello Idaho


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

Chicken, Deadhorse or Eek (Alaska)

Burnt Corn, Intercourse, Muck City, Rooster (Alabama)

Bagdad, Boneyard, Floss, Goobertown, Nothing, Why (Arizona)

Fannie, Greasy Corner, Grubbs, Hooker, Okay, Possum Grape, Smackover, Toad Suck, Turkey Scratch, Weiner, Yellville (Arkansas) 

Blunt, Bummerville, Deadwood, Doghouse Junction, Frying Pan, Hellhole Palms, Hells Kitchen, Hooker, Last Chance, Mormon Bar, Needles, Ono, Prunedale, Rescue, Relief, Scarface, Squabbletown, Sucker Flat, Timbuctoo, Toad Town, Volcano, Weedpatch, Wimp, You Bet, Yreka Zzyzx (California)

Climax, Last Chance, No Name, Parachute, Purgatory (Colorado)

Giants Neck, Mianus, Moosup (Connecticut) 

Howey-in-the-Hills, Kissimmee, Okahumpka, Sopchoppy, Two Egg, Weeki Wachee, Yeehaw Junction (Florida)

Between, Chickasawhatchee, Climax, Enigma, Hopeulikit, Talking Rock (Georgia)

Good Grief, Beer Bottle Crossing (Idaho)

Bald Knob, Devil's Backbone, Grand Detour, Kickapoo, Paw Paw, Roachtown (Illinois)

French Lick, Gnaw Bone, Loogootee, Naked City, Roachdale, Toad Hop (Indiana)

Diagonal, Gravity, What Cheer (Iowa)

Perdition, Ransom (Kansas)

Beaver Lick, Bugtussle, Chicken Gizzard, Crummies, Do Stop, Monkeys Elbow, Mousie, Mud Lick, Oddville, Ogle, Spring Lick, Rabbit Hash, Typo (Kentucky)

Belcher, Cut-Off, Fort Necessity, Grosse Tete, Mudville, Tickfaw, Waterproof (Louisana)

Bald Head, Dickey, Beans Corner Bingo (Maine)

Accident, Assawoman Bay, Boring, Crapo, Cockeysville (Maryland)

Belchertown, Cow Yard, Mashpee, Sandwich, Swampscott (Massachusetts)

Bad Axe, Climax, Hell, Jugville, Kalamazoo, Podunk, Slapneck (Michigan)

Climax, Embarass, Nimrod, Nowthen, Savage, Sleepy Eye (Minnesota)

Bobo, Chunky, Dragon, Possumneck, Sanatorium, Soso, Yazoo (Mississippi)

Conception, Cooter, Enough, Frankenstein, Licking, Peculiar, Roach, Sleeper, Tightwad (Missouri)

Bitter Root, Elmo, Hungry Horse, Rocky Boy, Square Butt, Two-Dot, Yaak (Montana)

Colon, Fort Crook, Road, Wahoo, Weeping Water, Worms (Nebraska)

Bunkerville, Incline Village, Lovelock, Owyhee, Pahrump, Searchlight, Verdi-Mogul, Weed Heights, Winnemucca (Nevada)

Bungy, Contoocook, Hell Hollow, Lost Nation, Sandwich Landing (New Hampshire)

Bivalve, Brick, Ho-Ho Kus, Little Egg Harbor, Love Ladies, Succasuna (New Jersey) 

Elephant Butte, Tingle, Truth or Consequences (New Mexico)

Cat Elbow Corner, Climax, Coxsackie, Hicksville, Horseheads, Peekskill, Neversink, Yaphank Yonkers (New York)

Climax, Gum Neck, Horneytown, Lizard Lick, Meat Camp, Tick Bite, Toast, Whynot (North Carolina) 
Concrete, Hoople, Voltaire, Zap (North Dakota)

Blue Ball, Climax, Fly, Knockemstiff, Three Legs Town (Ohio) 

Heading into Truth or Consequences, New Mexico

Bowlegs, Frogville, Hooker, Okay, Pumpkin Center, Slapout, Slaughterville (Oklahoma)

Boring, Drain, Halfcom, Idiotville, Zig Zag (Oregon)

Balltown, Bird-in-Hand, Blue Ball, Climax, Drab, Experiment, Fear Not, Gobbler's Knob, Hempfield, Intercourse, Loyalsockville, Panic, Porkey, Scalp Level, Uno, Virginville (Pennsylvania)

Mooseup Valley, Quidnick, Quonochontaug, Woonsocket (Rhode Island)

Coward, Due West, Ninetimes, Sugar Tit (South Carolina)

Bath, Igloo, Lemmon, Peever, Red Shirt (South Dakota)

Bugscuffle, Bucksnort, Defeated, Difficult, Duck Town, Finger, Nameless, Only, Smartt, Sweet Lips, Static, Yum Yum (Tennessee)

Cut-n-Shoot, Dime Box, Ding Dong, Frognot, Gun Barrel City, Hoop and Holler, Leaky, Loco, Looneyville, Muleshoe, Notrees, Pointblank, Possum Kingdom, Run and Shoot, Tarzan, Trophy Club, Turkey, Twitty, Uncertain, (Texas)

Bald Knob, Hurricane, Lovelock, Orderville (Utah)

Bread Loaf, Mosquitoville, Notown, Satans Kingdom (Vermont)

Bumpass, Croaker, Frogtown, Goochland, Goosepimple Junction, Mutt, Nuttsville, Ordinary (Virginia)

Enumclaw, Humptulips, Klickitat, Kooskooskie, Tumtum, Tumwater (Washington)

Big Ugly, Crum, HooHoo, Looneyville, Lost City, Nitro, Odd, Paw, Pinch, War (West Virginia)

Embarrass, Footville, Imalone, Spread Eagle, Ubet, Wanderoos (Wisconsin)

Bill, Camel Hump, Meeteetse, Muddy Gap (Wyoming)


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Since we annexed Canada....Flin Flon Manitoba takes the cake.


hehe...that made me lol!


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

I live close to Texas lol......
got these from some sites

French Lick, Indiana
Happy, Texas
Jot'em Down, Texas
Last Chance, Colorado
Looneyville, Texas
Needmore, Texas
Okay, Oklahoma
Why, Arizona
Nothing, Arizona

Always liked the name Pflugerville, Texas. I know it's German but it's still odd yet fun to say.


----------



## krazeeboi (Jan 21, 2005)

LSyd said:


> ^ cool, we've annexed canada.
> 
> -


I literally laughed out loud on that one!


----------



## krazeeboi (Jan 21, 2005)

Fair Play, SC


----------

